# need of some tweeters



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

OK, my Amp (clarion APA450) is coming in today. but i need some tweeters.

i have x-overs

i was thinking either 

1) Kicker R19 High Res ¾" Tweeters

or

2) Audiobahn AT65

both are silk tweeters

which do ya'll people think is best?..


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

I would prefer the brand audiobahn myself, but i know nothing about either of the tweaters.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

do you not have any mids?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Stay away from Audioblah crap, please stay away!

I have some DLS tweets that I have extra I may want to sell you.

www.dls.com

Or you can get some CDT Audio tweets from Don Smith - [email protected]
He is authorized for CDT Audio


----------

